# First planted tank - suggestions/critique?



## BishBank (Feb 8, 2017)

Almost 3 months old

just discovered planted aquariums and aquascaping, would really appreciate any feedback

•20G SeaClear acrylic tank
•Fluval stratum substrate
•Fluval planted plus LED
•Aqueon quiet flow 10 filter
•DIY CO2
•EI dosing


----------



## Dman911 (Nov 24, 2016)

Looking very good 

Dan


----------



## Nigel95 (Mar 5, 2017)

A bigger main stone would be cool! Like 2/3 of your height according rule of the two thirds.


----------



## BishBank (Feb 8, 2017)

I agree, still looking for the perfect stone to match


----------



## Alf2Frankie (Mar 29, 2017)

Wow. Looks great for your first time! I second looking for another stone, not that the current one looks bad. Also, please list flora & fauna for us who wish to know.


----------



## BishBank (Feb 8, 2017)

Flora
Rotala rotundifolia
Myriophyllum tuberculatum
Dwarf Hairgrass
HC Cuba
Pearlweed
Water lettuce

Fauna
7 Gold Tetras
5 Neon Tetras
3 Silver Hatchetfish
3 Marbled Hatchetfish
4 Otocinclus catfish
3 Amano Shrimp
~10 cherry/blue dream shrimp


----------



## Alf2Frankie (Mar 29, 2017)

Top notch labeling  can you get a close up of the blue dreams?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BishBank (Feb 8, 2017)

close up of blue dream. I also went out and bought a bigger lava rock what do you guys think?

i rearranged the old stones and placed one over existing DHG carpet... Is that a bad idea - will the DHG rot (is it harmful to my tank) if i don't uproot a patch for the stone?


----------

